# Malygos-Neue Gilde gründen!



## toxtronic (12. November 2007)

Hi Leute ich habe das Problem dass bei meinem Server Malygos ich relativ spät 70 geworden bin und so hab ich jetzt kaum die chance Kara zu gehen weil fast alle Gilden bzw viele schon bei Festung der Stürme sind und keine member mehr aufnehmen -.-.Hat wer von euch das gleiche Problem der auf meinem Swerver spielt?
Hast du bzw ihr dann lust eine neue Gilde zu gründen und Kara gehen?Wenn ja schreib es bitte hier rein

Mfg   Toxtronic


----------



## Szyslak (13. November 2007)

Mhm..
Schau doch mal im Realmforum von wow-europe.com!
Ich hab da grade z.B. gesehen das Enrage noch Member sucht, oder auch Diablos..
Das sind alles Gilden die definitiv noch Kara gehen, bzw. abfarmen.
Die einzig guten Gilden auf Hordenseite sind eigentlich nur Think Pink und Dagordacil.
Andere Horden Gilden haben max. 1 Boss down im SSC oder Auge und farmen mit Sicherheit noch Kara und Gruul ab..

Weil, Malygos ist auch nicht grade der schnellste und beste Server..


----------

